# Let's talk Trumpets!!!



## deast1988 (Dec 26, 2014)

New to the trumpet game but with a couple months I can get to practicing. I know they're not easily mastered so who can recommend a good $75 to $90 range yelper. I see wingbones and River cane but I'm pretty sure I wanna stick to a Jordan style dense wood similar to my duck calls but with the reverse air flow. 

Pm or open to suggestions

Any info is helpful.

I wanna start in that range and if it's something I like to do then the higher end might be in my future.


----------



## M Sharpe (Dec 27, 2014)

true Jordans are cane and bone


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 27, 2014)

M Sharpe said:


> true Jordans are cane and bone



I had no clue. I'm just trying to get my feet wet. You have any suggestions on a trumpet? I'm rough on some equipment and liked the idea of a wooden call is all.


----------



## M Sharpe (Dec 27, 2014)

Not sure who makes any for under a hundred and twenty five.


----------



## ol bob (Dec 27, 2014)

Buckner Custom Calls field grade trumpet are 75.00 same internals as the high priced calls. check wed site.


----------



## Timber1 (Dec 27, 2014)

300 dollars for a 3/4" wood dowel with some different size holes drilled thru the middle. Wow!


----------



## Killdee (Dec 27, 2014)

Mark Sharp right here makes a fine Jordan, wing bone, and cane call. Alan at new moon calls was offering a lower price trumpet at 1 time and his regular trumpets run 125$ and up. Frankly I can make better turkey racket with Marks calls than any of the several well known trumpet calls I have.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2014)

I would look at Mark Sharpe's Jordan yelper. I have several and they are all turkey.  He stands behind his calls 100%. If you're set on a trumpet check out Wild Talker game calls. I believe his trumpets are in your price range although I don't think they are wood.


----------



## Timber1 (Dec 27, 2014)

I bet you could take an old spinning rod blank, cut you 3 or 4 sections out, epoxy them together and make a decent sounding trumpet.


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 27, 2014)

deast1988 said:


> New to the trumpet game but with a couple months I can get to practicing. I know they're not easily mastered so who can recommend a good $75 to $90 range yelper. I see wingbones and River cane but I'm pretty sure I wanna stick to a Jordan style dense wood similar to my duck calls but with the reverse air flow.
> 
> Pm or open to suggestions
> 
> ...




I see you shoot a traditional bow.  Do you shoot a high end custom bow or low end custom bow?  I would treat your search for the proper turkey call to use the same way.  I found out years ago when buying box calls that there is a lot of mediocre  and sorry calls out there.  When I wanted a trumpet, I didn't make the same mistake.  I bought quality right off the bat.


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 27, 2014)

Timber1 said:


> I bet you could take an old spinning rod blank, cut you 3 or 4 sections out, epoxy them together and make a decent sounding trumpet.



You should look at Zach Farmer wood winds!! 

Thanks for tips and info. I'm currently window shopping sent out a PM to a Sharpe and will be ordering in the next few days.

I like quality just wasn't sure if I should start at the top or somewhere between here and there.


----------



## strutnrut (Dec 28, 2014)

Timber1 said:


> I bet you could take an old spinning rod blank, cut you 3 or 4 sections out, epoxy them together and make a decent sounding trumpet.


You can rub two sticks together and build a fire to but I prefer a match. You get what you pay for most of the time. You want go wrong with one of Mark's calls. There is a huge difference between a good call and a great call but once you have played a great call you will never use a good call again. Most callers can't tell the difference and that is a fact. You don't have to be a great caller to get a love sick gobbler to come in.


----------



## Timber1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Why would you use a match when a lighter is available?
I wasnt knocking Marks turkey calls. They look great and what I have read about them they are good quality calls and not over priced like some are. I was just throwing out an idea. I have no clue if it would actually work and how it would sound. 
When you say most hunters cant tell a good call from a great one your kinda shooting yourself in the foot. I guess that means over 50 percent of us on here have no idea what a hen sounds like. Maybe some call makers try to pass their mediocre sounding stuff off on us guys that have no idea what a great call actually sounds like. If its not so hard to get a springtime gobbler in gun range with whatever call is out there why in the world one someone spend hundreds of dollars when a ten dollar call will do the same?


----------



## Double Cluck (Dec 28, 2014)

Ole Yeller, the high percentage, go-to, caller.


----------



## six (Dec 28, 2014)

Get a call from a call maker that has a reputation of producing good sounding calls.  Just remember a $500 call in some hands will produce a $5 dollar sound.  

Good choice getting a call from Mark.  I have one and played a couple others and they were all capable killers.   I'm sure it will have turkey in it, just have to figure out how to get it out.  There are a few good You Tube video's that should help with the learning curve.   Good luck!


----------



## strutlife (Dec 28, 2014)

Mark Sharpe makes/can make you a fine call. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## strutnrut (Dec 29, 2014)

Don't have a clue why someone else  spends a lot of money for a call. Shoot, I can't tell you why I do other than the fact that  I CAN. I don't know how I'm shooting myself in the foot. I think maybe you know exactly what I am saying. Didn't figure you were knocking Mark's calls. Don't recall saying you were. If I was going to recommend getting a trumpet I would head to Nashville in February. There you can play trumpets until your lips hurt, besides most any callmaker will be happy to give you pointers.


----------



## Killdee (Dec 29, 2014)

strutnrut said:


> Don't have a clue why someone else  spends a lot of money for a call. Shoot, I can't tell you why I do other than the fact that  I CAN. I don't know how I'm shooting myself in the foot. I think maybe you know exactly what I am saying. Didn't figure you were knocking Mark's calls. Don't recall saying you were. If I was going to recommend getting a trumpet I would head to Nashville in February. There you can play trumpets until your lips hurt, besides most any callmaker will be happy to give you pointers.



Going to Nashville or maybe Unicoi for first hand Pointers would be a smart thing to consider, trumpets are not easy to begin with and unless someone shows you how to properly use back pressure to yelp you will be cussing it and giving up except to cluck. There is an excellent video done by 1 of our members, savduck I think somewhere, maybe on old gobbler, that is the best instruction I have seen. A man who can correctly play a trumpet can make some of the most realistic turkey yelps you will ever hear.
Good luck


----------



## strutnrut (Dec 30, 2014)

You better get a patent... I see dead turkeys for sure.


----------



## Timber1 (Dec 30, 2014)

I know, right. Already had a call from Popeil the pocket fisherman people. They got some crazy idea about a combo fishin rod turkey call. I'm probably gonna go shark tank route.


----------



## Killdee (Dec 30, 2014)

How much now before you become famous and arrogant and they go on resale on ebay?


----------



## strutnrut (Dec 30, 2014)

Timber if that shotgun shell bobber made it. You are a shoe in...


----------



## hawglips (Dec 31, 2014)

I think its fun to learn a new type of call.  I believe it's preferable to have a wide variety of sounds at your disposal when hunting.  That's why I carry some sort of suction call with me.  And it's rewarding to kill a turkey with a new call that was tough to learn.  And I admire all who like to do that, all who make the calls, and all who master them.  And a high quality trumpet is a nice looking work of art.  

But as for performance in the turkey woods, I'd have to admit that I've never heard one that sounds as good as other type calls (diaphragm, pot, box) sound in the hands of a similarly capable caller.


----------



## herb mcclure (Dec 31, 2014)

*Let's talk trumpets*

After years and years of using my ole $5.00 Leon's Turkey Caller; with hundreds of gobblers called with it; I too are learning to use a hen's wing-bone, built by Mr. Mark Sharpe. Using a previous caller, which I drew-in air, to make it work, is second nature. Now I did not say I could use the caller good. No the turkeys in the high mountains of North Georgia will be the judge of my calling. At least, Mr. Hawglips and I can agree on something; being able to use more than one type of caller.  
herb mcclure


----------



## strutnrut (Dec 31, 2014)

Trumpet calls or a good wingbone are deadly in the right hands. I love using them. I have killed quite a few birds using one. Something by itself and sometimes with other type of calls at the same time.  Most of the time I have a hen box, trumpet and a mouthcall. I like to start out with a trumpet hit the box call a time or two and finish with the mouth call. I'll use which ever one the turkey wants.


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm getting two to see if I have a preference.

Misfire and Houndstooth if I can play it Gutpile on here gave me Billy Buices info and I'll go that route soon. I wanted to wet my feet so I'll be starting here very soon.

Thanks for all yalls help.


----------



## hawglips (Dec 31, 2014)

herb mcclure said:


> After years and years of using my ole $5.00 Leon's Turkey Caller; with hundreds of gobblers called with it; I too are learning to use a hen's wing-bone, built by Mr. Mark Sharpe. Using a previous caller, which I drew-in air, to make it work, is second nature. Now I did not say I could use the caller good. No the turkeys in the high mountains of North Georgia will be the judge of my calling. At least, Mr. Hawglips and I can agree on something; being able to use more than one type of caller.
> herb mcclure



Herb, I suspect there is very little we don't agree on when it comes to hunting turkeys.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 31, 2014)

G/L east, I'm goning to try this turkey hunten. Maybe I'll get a wing bone call.


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 31, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> G/L east, I'm goning to try this turkey hunten. Maybe I'll get a wing bone call.



U too, Kmack!!


----------



## strutnrut (Dec 31, 2014)

Turkey hunting is a disease..... Not cureable....


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 31, 2014)

strutnrut said:


> Turkey hunting is a disease..... Not cureable....



True I got big aspirations to create a compact turkey slayer pop gun stay tuned next project is starting real soon!!


----------



## The Fever (Dec 31, 2014)

deast1988 said:


> I'm getting two to see if I have a preference.
> 
> Misfire and Houndstooth if I can play it Gutpile on here gave me Billy Buices info and I'll go that route soon. I wanted to wet my feet so I'll be starting here very soon.
> 
> Thanks for all yalls help.



Ive got the oceolas to try them on!!!!


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 31, 2014)

The Fever said:


> Ive got the oceolas to try them on!!!!



U do I'll be in touch soon


----------



## sman (Dec 31, 2014)

I tried one last season.  I bought it late in the season.  Got to use it twice.  This guy left 4 hens.


----------



## spydermon (Dec 31, 2014)

deast1988 said:


> True I got big aspirations to create a compact turkey slayer pop gun stay tuned next project is starting real soon!!



That's not hard...TSS in a 21" bbl youth 870 20 ga.  Not much work to have a  20 that will outshoot a 12


----------



## Timber1 (Jan 1, 2015)

I think way to much emphasis is put on calls, shells, guns, chokes and other turkey hunting accessories these days. 
Yes they do help to a certain extent and make turkey hunting easier. My opinion is that turkey hunters would be better served to put more emphasis on learning the turkey and its world. 
Turkey hunting is not suppose to be easy according to the Colonel. And while I am not a huge fan of his and dont hang on his every word, I do agree with him there.


----------



## herb mcclure (Jan 1, 2015)

*Let's talk trumpets*

That's a big 10/4 there, Timber, especially when referring to public land gobblers, not the kind of gobblers, which live in some food plot everyday, that's nothing but legal baiting and don't need, or take turkey knowledge to be successful.  
herb mcclure


----------



## Richie c (Jan 1, 2015)

New to the forum but hello guys.. Does anybody have contact info for Mr Mark Sharpe sure do want one of his trumpets .. Thanks for the help


----------



## six (Jan 1, 2015)

Richie c said:


> New to the forum but hello guys.. Does anybody have contact info for Mr Mark Sharpe sure do want one of his trumpets .. Thanks for the help



He ain't hard to find.  Just pm the guy who made post #4 in this thread.


----------



## Corey (Jan 2, 2015)

Heck, I can make a Wendy's straw sound pretty 
good


----------



## six (Jan 2, 2015)

Corey said:


> Heck, I can make a Wendy's straw sound pretty
> good



Your pretty talented.   All I get is strange looks at Wendy's.  My Wife won't even go inside a fast food place with me anymore.


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 2, 2015)

six said:


> Your pretty talented.   All I get is strange looks at Wendy's.  My Wife won't even go inside a fast food place with me anymore.



What are you doing???? Stuffing your pockets with straws(turkey calls), napkins and condiments to take to the woods on your hunting trips????


----------



## six (Jan 2, 2015)

M Sharpe said:


> What are you doing???? Stuffing your pockets with straws(turkey calls), napkins and condiments to take to the woods on your hunting trips????



Already banned from the two local Pizza Hut's.


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 2, 2015)

six said:


> Already banned from the two local Pizza Hut's.



That's because you weren't giving them credit for using their pizzas as bait in your advertising!


----------



## Brad (Jan 2, 2015)

Them turkeys LOVE Wendy's fries.


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 2, 2015)

Brad said:


> Them turkeys LOVE Wendy's fries.



They might love Wendy's fries, but I like McDonald's fries the best!!!! But, I don't count!

Brad,I guess we shouldn't be giving out all that info over the forum......they are part of the "keys to success'!!!


----------



## GADAWGS (Jan 3, 2015)

sman said:


> I tried one last season.  I bought it late in the season.  Got to use it twice.  This guy left 4 hens.



Loved the way that one turned out


----------



## strutnrut (Jan 4, 2015)

It isn't what turkey calls someone is using as much as over using it or using it to loud. Most call entirely to loud and to much. I have been known to to this. When I first started hunting I was in a spot that was full of gobbling birds. I kept trying to get close to them. I bet I walked 5 miles that day in circles. Never did kill one but I learned from that and I will have to say I kept on learning from the masters of the woods.. One think I have learned is to never give up. Stay with them and learn from them and you will only become a better turkey hunter. IMO way to many using every kind of advantage money will buy. I watched yesterday a show where Mojo has a decoy where you craw up on a tom. That is the stupid..


----------

